
JooJoo responds to TechCrunch lawsuit over who owns touchscreen tablet - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/12/17/joojoo-responds-to-techcrunch-lawsuit/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
elblanco
> “Fusion Garage is now working with another top tier ODM [That's an original
> design manufacturer] to develop a completely new board and mechanical layout
> that is the basis for the joojoo. To state, as the lawsuit and accompanying
> blog post do, that Fusion Garage’s JooJoo is based on any Pegatron IP is
> false.

This is not parsable into logic. Either the device they say they are just
about to ship exists, or they are working with a new ODM and haven't yet
developed the new guts. They can't be doing both.

Since they have said they are working with a new manufacturer, it also implies
that they couldn't work with the old one (likely due to IP violations).

This is starting to smell like the Chernobyl fish market a week after the town
was evacuated.

